# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  Πολύ Ψιλή κόλληση σε πλακέτα συναγερμού.

## innova

Αν βλέπω καλά έχει τέσσερις επαφές που θέλουν κόλλημα, και μάλλον αφού μπουν τα 2 ποδαράκια στη θέση τους. Που σημαίνει πολύ περιορισμένος χώρος. 
Και μάλλον είναι τέτοια η τοποθέτηση (χωρίς στήριξη) που θα ξαναξεκολλήσουν. (δεν έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί πάνω από 15 φορές!)

ALARM 800.jpg

Τι λέτε; Επισκευάζεται;

----------


## windmill82

αν δεν εχουν καταστραφει οι πιστες της πλακετας πιστευω οτι μπορεις να το ξανακολλησεις αλλα θα χρειαστεις μικροσκοπιο και ενα πολυ καλο χερι

----------


## innova

> αν δεν εχουν καταστραφει οι πιστες της πλακετας πιστευω οτι μπορεις να το ξανακολλησεις αλλα θα χρειαστεις μικροσκοπιο και ενα πολυ καλο χερι


Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε Αρσένη (windmill82)!
Αν έχουν καταστραφεί οι πίστες (οι επαφές του τυπωμένου είναι αυτές; ) αποκλείεται κάποιος "μάγκας" να κάνει τελικά δουλειά; 
(αλήθεια, 4 ή 2 είναι οι ξεκολλημένες επαφές; αφού είναι διακόπτης, θάπρεπε να είναι 2, αλλά μήπως παίζει κάτι άλλο; έχεις ξαναδεί κάτι τέτοιο; )

----------


## spyropap

Ακόμα και εάν έχουν φθαρεί μερικές επαφές σε διάδρομους πλακέτας μπορεί να επισκευαστεί εύκολα.
Αντί να κολλήσεις επάνω στην πλακέτα, κολλάς ψιλό μονόκλωνο καλώδιο (τύπου γουαιρ απ) από την αρχή ως ένα εμφανές σημείο επάνω στην πλακέτα που να βολεύει για κόλληση.

Εάν κολλήσεις 1-2 καλωδιάκια δεν χάλασε και ο κόσμος. Αρκεί να μπορεί να μπει στο κουτί του και να κλείνει κανονικά.

Αυτό που είναι απαραίτητο είναι ψιλή μύτη στο κολλητήρι. Μεγενθυντικός φακός βοηθά πολύ.

----------


## innova

> Ακόμα και εάν έχουν φθαρεί μερικές επαφές σε διάδρομους πλακέτας μπορεί να επισκευαστεί εύκολα.
> Αντί να κολλήσεις επάνω στην πλακέτα, κολλάς ψιλό μονόκλωνο καλώδιο (τύπου γουαιρ απ) από την αρχή ως ένα εμφανές σημείο επάνω στην πλακέτα που να βολεύει για κόλληση.
> 
> Εάν κολλήσεις 1-2 καλωδιάκια δεν χάλασε και ο κόσμος. Αρκεί να μπορεί να μπει στο κουτί του και να κλείνει κανονικά.
> 
> Αυτό που είναι απαραίτητο είναι ψιλή μύτη στο κολλητήρι. Μεγενθυντικός φακός βοηθά πολύ.


Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε spyropap!
Θα το προσπαθήσω! (ακόμη δεν έχω δεί αν υπάρχει και πόσο κάνει μόνο του!)

----------


## leosedf

Το πρόβλημα που βλέπω είναι πως θα σταθεροποιήσει το εξάρτημα καλά παρά οι συνδέσεις.

----------


## innova

> Το πρόβλημα που βλέπω είναι πως θα σταθεροποιήσει το εξάρτημα καλά παρά οι συνδέσεις.


Κάτι σε στυλ logo λες να κρατήσει; 
Όπως σωστά είδες, η πίεση ασκείται σε γωνία 90ο σε σχέση με τα ποδαράκια έδρασης!
Μήπως να το κολλήσω και στην άλλη πλακέτα;

----------


## windmill82

αν κολλησουν καλα τα δυο εμπρος πιστευω να αντεξει. θα το εχεις και λιγακι στο νου σου να μην το πιεζεις δυνατα. καλυτερα να μη βαλεις κολλα γιατι ειναι πολυ ευκολο να γεμισει ο τοπος και να εισχωρησει ακομα και στο switch...

----------


## leosedf

Όχι κόλλα ΙΔΙΩΣ logo.
Ίσως με θερμοκόλληση απο πίσω, αν το κολλήσεις καλά θα αντέξει παραπάνω σίγουρα.

----------


## innova

> αν κολλησουν καλα τα δυο εμπρος πιστευω να αντεξει. θα το εχεις και λιγακι στο νου σου να μην το πιεζεις δυνατα. καλυτερα να μη βαλεις κολλα γιατι ειναι πολυ ευκολο να γεμισει ο τοπος και να εισχωρησει ακομα και στο switch...


ποιά εννοείς "τα δύο εμπρός";
ποδαράκια ή επαφές;

----------


## innova

> Όχι κόλλα ΙΔΙΩΣ logo.
> Ίσως με θερμοκόλληση ...


Αυτή με το ηλεκτρικό πιστόλι που έχω για να στερεώνω καλώδια στους τοίχους ή κάτι άλλο; (Αυτό είναι πολύ χοντροκομμένο πράμα, δε νομίζω να τα καταφέρω αν λες κάτι τέτοιο)

----------


## windmill82

> ποιά εννοείς "τα δύο εμπρός";
> ποδαράκια ή επαφές;


τα δυο ποδαρακια τα οποια ειναι στην εμπρος μερια και απο οτι μπορω να καταλαβω μπαινουν να κολληθουν μεσα σε τρυπες στην πλακετα.τα πισω σημεια ειναι επαφες που κολλιουνται στην επιφανεια της πλακετας και απο μηχανικης αποψης ειναι πιο ευαισθητα σε πιεση

----------


## innova

> τα δυο ποδαρακια τα οποια ειναι στην εμπρος μερια και απο οτι μπορω να καταλαβω μπαινουν να κολληθουν μεσα σε τρυπες στην πλακετα.τα πισω σημεια ειναι επαφες που κολλιουνται στην επιφανεια της πλακετας και απο μηχανικης αποψης ειναι πιο ευαισθητα σε πιεση


Σε κατάλαβα! ευχαριστώ και πάλι!
τελικά μάλλον είναι 4 τα σημεία που θέλουν κόλληση; (εκτός από τα πίσω σημεία που επισήμανες, είναι και δύο μπροστά; δεν βλέπω και καλά, γμτ... :Crying:  )

----------

